# Jeff Hanneman Jackson Soloist Stickers???



## the_Mayor (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey there...
Like many of you guys, I'm trying to build my own Jeff Hanneman Jackson SL2so I'm searching for the stickers. Unfortunately, it's really hard to find them all! So if you know anything about them, PLEASE HELP!
'till now i've managed to identify only six of them. As you can see these are (clockwise): jin-jang symbol, dead kennedys logo, wasted youth logo, black flag logo, oakland raiders logo and johnny rotten's face. These are circled with blue paint. The ones with red paint are unknown.







Here's one extra photo (hope it helps)
If you find anything please post a comment Thanx!


----------



## youheardme (Feb 21, 2011)

The one over the black flag looks just like he used a label maker to say "fu*k you"


----------



## SenorDingDong (Feb 22, 2011)

skull and crossbones looks like an old Clash sticker... that or the W.A.S.P. sticker... OLD W.A.S.P. not the new t-shirts


----------



## Kermes (Feb 23, 2011)

Above the neck pickup, the 'pissing-punk' is the Circle Jerks and skull&crossbones is the old the Exploited logo.
Edit. The figure next to the skull looks awfully like the skeleton-soldier on first D.R.I lp.


----------



## groph (Feb 23, 2011)

the skeleton-looking soldier deal next to the skull and crossbones appears to say Waffen SS under it, Jeff's infamous for being into WWII Nazi memorabilia. The SS were like Hitler's special forces. The "SS" always looks liked two lightning bolts. The inscription to the right of the skeleton soldier almost looks like some kind of Hebrew text or maybe something Arabic but I have no shitting clue about that.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Feb 23, 2011)

Major, I've wanted to do the same thing for a long time now! I applaud you researching the stickers, looking forward to see an exact copy on yours.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 23, 2011)

the_Mayor said:


> Like many of you guys, I'm trying to build my own Jeff Hanneman Jackson SL2



If joking, then 

If serious, then .


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 23, 2011)

the_Mayor said:


> Hey there...
> Like many of you guys, I'm trying to build my own Jeff Hanneman Jackson SL2



That's a great idea!

but do you have a .... Kahler ?


----------



## the_Mayor (Feb 25, 2011)

Sebastian said:


> That's a great idea!
> 
> but do you have a .... Kahler ?



Actually I'm not that good at playing the guitar, so I don't really care if there's a Kahler or a Floyd. In fact, I'm thinking of buying not the actual Jackson SL2, but the DXMG instead, which is quite similar but much more cheaper.


----------



## the_Mayor (Feb 25, 2011)

asmegin_slayer said:


> Major, I've wanted to do the same thing for a long time now! I applaud you researching the stickers, looking forward to see an exact copy on yours.



Thanks dude! It's gonna take me a long time to finish that one (I have to sell some other guitars I have first), but as soon as I'm done I 'll post some pictures... stay !


----------



## the_Mayor (Feb 25, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> If joking, then
> 
> If serious, then .



Ok maybe I was a bit exaggerative... but that doesn't change the fact that THIS IS THE GREATEST GUITAR OF ALL TIMES!!!
SLAYEEEEER!!!!


----------



## the_Mayor (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your help! According to your posts, it turns out that most of them are old logos of bands (that's why I can't find them at google pictures ) but I'm gonna track them sooner or later. Thanks again!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 26, 2011)

Do Slayer not have a fan forum you could ask on? I'm sure this won't be the first time someone has made a replica of the guitar, and somewhere where Slayer fans congregate might be a good place to ask.


----------

